# Best EZ Drummer Kit?



## duffbeer33 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm interested to hear people's opinions on the best sounding EZDrummer kit, either a standard kit or a kit that has been cobbled together from different EZX expansion packs. For instance, I think Metal Machine is a great sounding kit, but the cymbals aren't my favorite. I have substituted DFH cymbals in to give it more character. I have also used combinations of the rock solid, metal machine, and progressive packs to make one big sounding kit. 

I'd be interested to hear what others have used. Obviously this is all about preference, but it helps to hear what types of substitutions people like to make. Also interested to know if people on here use multi channel outputs and additional processing on these EZX kits? I should probably just get Superior Drummer someday, but I'm happy enough with EZ Drummer for now -- just want to get the best possible sounds out of it.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 1, 2016)

I use a mix of the Progressive, Metal Machine, and Metalheads packs. For kicks and snares I use the raw samples and do the post-processing myself because I'm after very specific sounds. I use the pre-processed toms and cymbals since they're basically the tones I'm looking for already.


----------



## Radau (Dec 2, 2016)

If Progressive's anything like Progressive Foundry it rules


----------



## GodOfChugs (Dec 3, 2016)

Just picked up "Metal!" and I'm diggin' it a lot


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 5, 2016)

Kind of weird, but I've been adoring the tiny bone dry snares in claustrophobic. The kicks in metalheads are great too. Not exactly ez, but there are some nice kicks and snares in the sdx Roots sticks. 

Progressive has some good sounds, as does metal machine. Pretty much any of their post-dfh stuff is great and very much usable.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing guys. In my recent explorations to make EZDrummer 2 sound better, I found a really useful video on youtube explaining how to get a more punchy sound from the kit. Thought some of you might find it useful. I was actually really surprised that you can get a different sounding kit by changing each drum piece from the default kit, rather than selecting a pre-made kit from something like metal machine. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMeYuyAjkmI


----------



## schwiz (Feb 14, 2017)

Basic Kit
Drum Kit From Hell
Metal!
Metal Heads

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/schwizbeats/ez-drummer-2-expansion-comparisons[/SC]


----------

